

Cancer Vaccine Developed -- And Ignored - Garbage
http://news.discovery.com/human/cancer-vaccine-developed----and-ignored.html

======
electromagnetic
Sorry, but it's not a cancer vaccine it's a HPV vaccine that helps prevent the
cause of cancer. Furthermore, this is a US only issue because it can cost
someone almost $400 for the treatment. Look elsewhere before claiming its
ignored and not a US-centric issue of lack of preventative care.

